

Ask HN: what is business model of snapchat,whatsapp and others? - ericthegoodking

Assuming none will be acquired in the future.
======
phantom_oracle
WhatsApp charges something like $1 a year I think. Adding that up among 100
million + (or so I've heard) equals a decent turnover.

They're also great personal data collectors and location trackers, which can
help location-driven data (even if they don't advertise but still collect such
data).

------
gaius
They exist only to be acquired, like Youtube.

